# Tsunade vs. The Thing



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

It's Clobberin' Time.
But who's getting clobbered?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Thing wins.

Benjamin Grimm is his name, clobbering is his game.


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2008)

Grimm punches her.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tsunade wins by rearranging his heart muscles.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> Tsunade wins by rearranging his heart muscles.



They are made of whatever the fuck the Thing is made of.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 1, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> Tsunade wins by rearranging his heart muscles.



Assuming she gets past the omnidirectional thunderclap.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

The Thing has been fucked over by nerve strikes in the past just FYI.
And no way is Ben knocking her out with only a few punches.


----------



## Glued (Sep 1, 2008)

I have fought toe-to-toe with Classic Sasquatch. I have lasted 3 rounds with the Universal Champion(who was powered by one of the five gems), when Colossus lost after one round. I have fought many a time with Incredible Hulk. I have survived being battered by Cosmic beings such as Shangra the Star Dancer and the Silver Surfer. I have taken point blank explosions from Powderkeg and have remained unharmed. I have survived blasts of nuclear proportions from Makhizmo, the Nuclear Man.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> I have fought toe-to-toe with Classic Sasquatch. I have lasted 3 rounds with the Universal Champion(who was powered by one of the five gems), when Colossus lost after one round. I have fought many a time with Incredible Hulk. I have survived being battered by Cosmic beings such as Shangra the Star Dancer and the Silver Surfer. I have taken point blank explosions from Powderkeg and have remained unharmed. I have survived blasts of nuclear proportions from Makhizmo, the Nuclear Man.



I have not survived having my heart muscles rearranged.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

You have also been hurt by people weaker than you physically. 

You also only listed the best feats of a comic career  spanning decades. Maybe all those fights and punches to to your head gave you selective memory.

You are not Hulk-level or Sasquatch-level. Wins by association don't fly. Or does Batman beat Tsunade because he's battled people stronger than her?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> And no way is Ben knocking her out with only a few punches.


You're right. He's not going to knock her, he's going to kill her 

Just like this guy


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

What the hell, Anti-Existence?


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! A T-Rex!
HM Jiraiya was knocking giant bull summons around but Tsunade most certainly can't take a punch that beat the fodder rex of doom!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

> Or does Batman beat Tsunade because he's battled people stronger than her?



No he beats her because he's the god damn Batman.

Yokai, that's actually Ultimate Thing. He's much stronger than standard, strong enough to punch out Hulk. ^_^


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Ultimate Hulk is weaker than his 616 self.
Or are you talking about when he beat Zombie Hulk?


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

Who rearranged things nerves system?Because if it was throw gas or something to that effect it wouldn't count...


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

Onopatomeia , are you implying 616 Thing cant tangle with Hulk? 



The Anti-Existence said:


> Wow! A T-Rex!
> HM Jiraiya was knocking giant bull summons around but Tsunade most certainly can't take a punch that beat the fodder rex of doom!


It was just a lttle example anyway,  Thing can do much better than this

One shot killing a t-rex >>> anything that overated hoe has done


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

> Ultimate Hulk is weaker than his 616 self.


Strictly speaking, that's not true.

Ultimate Hulk possesses the same powers and limits as standard Hulk. Granted he's never been powered up to unrealistic levels by plot demands *cough World War Hulk coughcough* but he's just as good as standard. Better even because he's cooler. ^_^

Not that it really matters, I was just pointing out that that was Ult Thing not standard.



> Onopatomeia , are you implying 616 Thing cant tangle with Hulk?



They fight all the time and Hulk typically comes out on top. Hulk once beat Thing with the Washington Monument. Yes, that Washington Monument.


----------



## Eternal_Weapon_X (Sep 1, 2008)

Um, arent you guys forgetting that tsunade has regular human-level durability. Her stregth comes from really good chakra control that does nothing for her constitution so even with good strength a solid punch from the thing will kill her.


----------



## Jinibea (Sep 1, 2008)

Thing rapes. Tsunade can dish attacks but she can't tank.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Eternal_Weapon_X said:


> Um, arent you guys forgetting that tsunade has regular human-level durability. Her stregth comes from really good chakra control that does nothing for her constitution so even with good strength a solid punch from the thing will kill her.



Naruto ninja level durability is hardly human level.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Thing rapes. Tsunade can dish attacks but she can't tank.



She doesnt need too, one touch from Tsunade=a dead thing.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Katsuya + acid.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Uh since when did anyone above an academy student only have "human-level durability"? Several of the things PTS Naruto or Sasuke survived were superhuman and in no way are they more durable than Tsunade.



> One shot killing a t-rex >>> anything that overated hoe has done



It's just an animal. Considering how Tsunade can chuck around Bunta's dagger (or lift it, whichever you want) and other showings she's more than capable of killing such a creature with no real durability beyond pure theory based on modern science.


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2008)

I like how this guy has to use convulted power-scaling to prove Tsunade is surviving one punch.


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2008)

Hell no Tsunade is not close in durability to Jiraiya.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Sasuke is the main character. His duability>Tsunade's


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

I hafta go but im gonna leave you with a nice gallery entitled

"Thing vs ppl that makes Tsunade look like shit"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

> I like how this guy has to use convulted power-scaling to prove Tsunade is surviving one punch.



I like how I used evidence to show Genin are more durable than humans thus proving a superior shinobi is also.
But surprise it went over your head....



> Hell no Tsunade is not close i durability to Jiraiya.



Who said she was?


----------



## Jinibea (Sep 1, 2008)

Tsunade has barely any Duribillity.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> I hafta go but im gonna leave you with a nice gallery entitled
> 
> "Thing vs ppl that makes Tsunade look like shit"
> 
> ...



Good for him!
Now which of those opponents  had speed superior to him, used it, and fought with medical ninjutsu?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

She hasn't gotten hit with anything other than Orochimaru's sword.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

She's never fought anyone other than Orochimaru.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> She's never fought anyone other than Orochimaru.



Nah, she fought that guy who owned the Sannin in their younger years, and Naruto "fought" her as well


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Nah, she fought that guy who owned the Sannin in their younger years, and Naruto "fought" her as well



We didn't see any of that fight.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

i still would like to know who rearanged his nerves system...

Cause i doubt that she can just touch him and it cause that much damage..


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> We didn't see any of that fight.



My point is she's been in other fights, obviously. She was weaker then anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Exactly how hard is the Thing's skin.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Hard enough to withstand gunfire from high caliber weapons as well as armor piercing rounds


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

Powers
The Thing's mutated physiology grants him tremendous superhuman strength and durability, the levels varying with his different forms. There have been periods where Ben could assume human form at will; however, these situations seldom last long. He also has enhanced stamina and lung capacity, and increased resistance to sensory and temperature extremes. His reflexes are above-average by human standards despite his immense mass, and he retains a reasonable level of agility and dexterity.

Abilities
Ben is an exceptionally skilled and experienced pilot, proficient with many varieties of both conventional and exotic aircraft, and was also trained as an astronaut. He is uniquely gifted in the art of hand-to-hand combat (a skill Ben honed long before he became the Thing), though his fighting style tends to be a rather loose brawling technique all his own. In his youth, Ben was a talented football player.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> i still would like to know who rearanged his nerves system...
> 
> Cause i doubt that she can just touch him and it cause that much damage..



That what she did to Kabuto, though im not sure if it was just a touch or not.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 1, 2008)

Grimm owns.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Good for him!
> Now which of those opponents  had speed superior to him, used it, and fought with medical ninjutsu?


Wtf do you think you're doing?

Pointing out that Ben has never fought anyone the likes of Tsuande means absolutely nothing. He *HAS* fucked with the likes of a Starving Galatus, WWH, Ironman, Wonderman, Black Bolt, and Nova who all >>>>>>>>>>>>Tsuande. 

If she tries to blitz, thunderclap.
If she tries to summon her giant slug to save her, thunderclap.
If somehow that slug shit is summoned, he runs though it like butter and proceeds to kill Tsuande.
If Ben decides to wait for Tsuande to hit him, he flies a couple hundred feet away and gets up laughing then proceeds to kill Tsuande.
If Ben decides not to fight back at all, Tsuande tires herself out from trying to kill Ben then he proceeds to kill her.
If Tsuande tries to use her failjutsu medical jutsu to cut Ben's nerves, he laughs and proceeds to kill her.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

He really shouldn't be able to fight  any of them evenly.


----------



## Eternal_Weapon_X (Sep 1, 2008)

Wait, how can tsunade kill ben with one hit? She does not know juken and cant use use chakra no mesu in the heat of battle like kabuto can. Ranshinsho I really doubt will work because it converts her chakra into electricity and since ben is covered in thick rock you will be hard pressed to actually get such low levels of electricity to flow past it to his nervous system.

As for her durability, someone please post scans showing she is above human level because coundtless ninjas in naruto have fallen to shurikens and kunai pretty damn easily so it goes without saying that basic edged weapons can harm them and they are way below bulletproof. Infact tsunade was even getting the crap stomped out of her by kabuto who has no extraordinary strength so in the end she still cant take a hit from ben.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 1, 2008)

I can never judge these comic characters and their ridiculously inconsistent feats...

Could he withstand an acid shower? Can he keep up with someone who can jump up with a 100+ ton sword and hit a striking Manda who has moved several hundred feet in an instant?

If yes...he wins, if not he loses.  simple as that

Edit- about her durability, she took several sword strikes from Orochimaru's sword that pushed KN4 hundreds of feet with one blow.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread reeks ignorance about Ben's true capability and feats badly

Comparing him to the failure nin that was owned by Kabuto is ridiculous 



The Anti-Existence said:


> Good for him!
> Now which of those opponents  had speed superior to him, used it, and fought with medical ninjutsu?


Oh gawd. Namor, Hercules and Wonderman are way faster, stronger and more durable than the failkage has ever been, and why would they need medical  
jutsu crap when they have regen and godly durability anyway?

and about Tsunades' nerve strike, i doubt it can pass the rocky hide anyway

Medical jutsus are garbage. Or are you forgetting how Tsunade's boobs were enough defense to save her from Kabuto's chakra scalpels?



Onomatopoeia said:


> Hard enough to withstand gunfire from high caliber weapons as well as armor piercing rounds


which is nothing compared to taking hits from the worldbreaker Hulk, the planet buster Gladiator or the Galactus-slayer Abraxas anyway, which Thing has done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyway, Tsunade wins with her speed and medical ninjutsu.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 1, 2008)

Tsunade is shit compared to Gamora in all departments ( speed,strenght, durability, fighting skill, hotness etc), so whats your point?

Oh, and Tsunade doesn't have a Sasquatch to hold the Thing for her, does she?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate comic retards....


> Pointing out that Ben has never fought anyone the likes of Tsuande means absolutely nothing. He HAS fucked with the likes of a Starving Galatus, WWH, Ironman, Wonderman, Black Bolt, and Nova who all >>>>>>>>>>>>Tsuande.



Win by association. Not valid argument.



> Oh gawd. Namor, Hercules and Wonderman are way faster, stronger and more durable than the failkage has ever been, and why would they need medical
> jutsu crap when they have regen and godly durability anyway?



Wins by assocation. Fail again.
I could care less if they're faster than Tsunade because we're talking about The Thing here.



> Medical jutsus are garbage. Or are you forgetting how Tsunade's boobs were enough defense to save her from Kabuto's chakra scalpels?



The fact you underestimate breasts is pure proof you are both gay and stupid.


On a serious note, that's one example of medical ninjutsu. Why is it comic fans are so pathetic they can't actually argue with all the facts but selectively pick and choose the good for their side and the bad for the other side?



> which is nothing compared to taking hits from the worldbreaker Hulk, the planet buster Gladiator or the Galactus-slayer Abraxas anyway, which Thing has done.



Wins by association AGAIN.
Comic fans are such a primitive, worthless people.

Gladiator busts planets, yay!
Is Thing as durable as a planet?
No.
So...what does it matter bringing that feat up?
Correct, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

> Tsunade is shit compared to Gamora in all departments, whats your point?



That nerve strikes work.



> Oh, and she doesn't have a Sasquatch to hold the Thing for her, does she?



Nope. She has her vastly superior speed to hit him before he can even think of defending himself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Grimm clobbers. Wonder Man, Hercules, Hulk, Namor, old-school Gladiator.... Tsunade is never doing any damage on the order of what those can do before Ben claps and then kills her in one punch.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Ben>Gamora>Tsunade.

Therefore Tsunade>Ben.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I hate comic retards....
> 
> 
> Win by association. Not valid argument.
> ...


I hate plain retards. You asked , fool, i answered, now suck it up




> The fact you underestimate breasts is pure proof you are both gay and stupid.


Do you realize how retarded you sound here? 

I really shouldnt even answer to your crap but meh ..

blow me, bitch 



> On a serious note, that's one example of medical ninjutsu. Why is it comic fans are so pathetic they can't actually argue with all the facts but selectively pick and choose the good for their side and the bad for the other side?


Chill out hypocrite, you would be using selective scans if wan't for the fact that all Tsunade has pretty much done is fail over and over



> Wins by association AGAIN.
> Comic fans are such a primitive, worthless people.
> 
> Gladiator busts planets, yay!
> ...


You missed the point again, and im not surprised 

The Thing is durable enough to take attacks that would turn Tsunade into bloody paste. Capice?




The Anti-Existence said:


> That nerve strikes work.


Too bad their nerve strikes arent the same thing and that Gamora is vastly superior to Tsunade in pretty much everything




> Nope. She has her vastly superior speed to hit him before he can even think of defending himself.


Ben will laugh at her shitty punches and clobber her with one shot. Now go play in the street


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Tsunade just for the hell of it


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Tsunade's breasts > rock


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

I love how the comic fanboy sfail to mention "oldschool Gladiator" destroyed Ben. Easily. No effort whatsoever.

But it's a feat!
Gladiator>>>Planet!
Thing=teh super durable uberz for getting his ass kicked.

Oh and FYI, Thing couldn't lift a weight Simon threw easily.....

Comic wankers are obsessed with win by association and nothing more. Even if the people they list in the same breath as Ben have shown their VAST superiority to him.

Let me guess...Deathstroke owns the Narutoverse now... Slade > Flash...Ninjas die!
Toyman too...he can solo the Narutoverse.
Spiderman fought Firelord. he solos the Narutoverse.

And the list goes on and on....

Comic fans are an amusing people indeed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

> I hate plain retards. You asked , fool, i answered, now suck it up



Sorry but you said some other characters are faster. That means shit.



> Chill out hypocrite, you would be using selective scans if wan't for the fact that all Tsunade has pretty much done is fail over and over



No. I'm the most honest person in this thread. You and the other morons associate Ben with people who are vastly above him and have him win because of that. i list actual showings and you ignore them.
Pathetic defines you.



> The Thing is durable enough to take attacks that would turn Tsunade into bloody paste. Capice?



Irrelevant again as he'll never hit her. I'm not surprised you didn't understand that either.


----------



## Eternal_Weapon_X (Sep 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> about her durability, she took several sword strikes from Orochimaru's sword that pushed KN4 hundreds of feet with one blow.



She "took" as in "it cut through her like cheap butter". It only pushed 4TK back because he had the physical durability to actually not be run through by the blade. That does not say much about her physical durability.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Eternal_Weapon_X said:


> She "took" as in "it cut through her like cheap butter". It only pushed 4TK back because he had the physical durability to actually not be run through by the blade. That does not say much about her physical durability.


Orochimaru's sword is harder than diamond or admantium depending on how you translate the material Enma's staff is made of.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Orochimaru's sword is harder than diamond or admantium depending on how you translate the material *Enma's staff *is made of.



That would actually matter if Orochimaru's ever did cut the staff. Guess what, it didn't. No sliced in  half staff, no clear shows of it even being nicked, and no visible shows of wear and tear at all. The statement from a living thing that something "is going to sting" does not equate to a grand feat.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread is trully hillarius. A guy who tanks and hits on Galactus, loosing against Tsunade 

The Silver Surfer has the power to fuck up an entire planet's molecule and travels several times over the speed of light and yet, there are people saying "medical justsu" wins on a guy who dosen't even have anything resembling human anatomy other than a golem shape.
Grimm fights the likes of him.
I am pleased to know how far above some people I still am.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> That would actually matter if Orochimaru's ever did cut the staff. Guess what, it didn't. No sliced in  half staff, no clear shows of it even being nicked, and no visible shows of wear and tear at all. The statement from a living thing that something "is going to sting" does not equate to a grand feat.



You know you don't have to slice something for it to be harder. A diamond blade wouldn't actually cut through iron with a swing.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> That what she did to Kabuto, though im not sure if it was just a touch or not.



No who rearanged bens  nerves before?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Well BH,  I just re-confirmed putting you on Ignore was the right decision.
Thing wins here because he fights with Silver Surfer.
What is this, the billionth win by association as you listed Norrin's feats to substantiate Thing's win....

Well my deluded friend you can stay on Ignore.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

An electric current wouldn't work on Grimm.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> An electric current wouldn't work on Grimm.



Not at all, and seeing as how that would have been her only chance, she gets splattered.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

> As a result of exposure to cosmic rays, the Thing possesses high levels of superhuman strength, stamina, and resistance to physical injury. His strength has continued to increase over the years due to a combination of further mutation and special exercise equipment designed for him by Reed Richards. He has been described as "not quite as strong as the Hulk, but close"[23]. It has further been suggested by the Marvel Comics writer Mark Waid that The Thing is "strong enough to lift a battleship"[24].
> 
> He is capable of surviving impacts of great strength and force without sustaining injury. He is also able to withstand gunfire from high caliber weapons as well as armor piercing rounds. The Thing's highly advanced musculature generates fewer fatigue toxins during physical activity, granting him superhuman levels of stamina.
> 
> ...




Lifting a Battleship wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Anti-Existence, why don't you go BAAAAAW around someone who cares?



Other news
Here's Grimm loling at acid.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> You know you don't have to slice something for it to be harder. A diamond blade wouldn't actually cut through iron with a swing.



It didn't even leave a visible nick. There's no point in bringing up the monkey staff when Orochimaru's sword didn't do anything to it. There's no point in bringing it up. The harder than diamond is just a bogus myth when there's no feat whatsoever to suggest it is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

You do realize that was only in the opinion of a comic book writer?
He has absolutely no authority to give Thing that level of strength and it can't be counted as a feat.

Waid also wrote "Birthright" which killed the awesome origin story written by the much more talented John Byrne...

Why don't I just go ask Liefield what he thinks Captain America can do.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Why are you acting like that's Ben's only impressive strength feat?


----------



## lambda (Sep 1, 2008)

Why are we acting Like Ben need his most impressive strength feat? Tsunade never displayed impressive durability.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Because Naruto-verse cannot be beat


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I love how the comic fanboy sfail to mention "oldschool Gladiator" destroyed Ben. Easily. No effort whatsoever.
> 
> But it's a feat!
> Gladiator>>>Planet!
> Thing=teh super durable uberz for getting his ass kicked.



The point is Thing only getting knocked out and still able to voice some words beforehand after being hit by an angry someone who easily lifts the Baxter Building shows how hardy he is. Not to mention everything else posted by other people since Gladiator is on the extreme side. When Hulk hits Ben over the head and Ben gets up from that, as just an example, what's Tsunade going to do when she's not Gamora?

And some points for guessing what I meant with old school Gladiator.



> Comic wankers are obsessed with win by association and nothing more. Even if the people they list in the same breath as Ben have shown their VAST superiority to him.



No, it's showing the level of the people that consistently, through the years, trade hits with Ben with him not being pasted as a result. That Tsunade isn't nowhere near them shows she can't affect him. At all.



> Let me guess...Deathstroke owns the Narutoverse now... Slade > Flash...Ninjas die!
> Toyman too...he can solo the Narutoverse.
> Spiderman fought Firelord. he solos the Narutoverse.



False analogy. Slade doesn't have the powerset or the career feats for that incident, Thing is known as a brick on Marvel's premier superteam alongside the guy who breaks into heaven on pure brains, the woman who shares a tiny bit of something with Celestials and the guy who fires up to nova.



The Anti-Existence said:


> No. I'm the most honest person in this thread. You and the other morons associate Ben with people who are vastly above him and have him win because of that. i list actual showings and you ignore them.



Don't lie and exaggerate. Vastly above him would be him getting one-shotted by them. When the feats posted here show otherwise.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Anti-Existence is having a mental breakdown on this thread


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

I figured he had already had one before he even showed up.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

lambda said:


> Why are we acting Like Ben need his most impressive strength feat? Tsunade never displayed impressive durability.



In fact, why is she even surviving a thunderclap by someone who can bring down the front doors of Doom's castle by blowing on them just as a lowball of the force of his clap? Are we to assume Doom had them built less stronger than Tsunade?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> It didn't even leave a visible nick. There's no point in bringing up the monkey staff when Orochimaru's sword didn't do anything to it. There's no point in bringing it up. The harder than diamond is just a bogus myth when there's no feat whatsoever to suggest it is.



It really doesn't matter here. Orochimaru's legendary sword isn't basis for saying Tsunade isn't durable.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Ben is friends with Squirrel Girl 


loling at more acid


unscathed by 100 000 MEGAvolts of energy


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

This isn't that bad of a thread, but I forgot that is this is the OBD.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I can never judge these comic characters and their ridiculously inconsistent feats...
> *Are you suggesting that mangas are devoid of any inconsistency whatsoever? Jesus...plus dude, what the hell do you expect? Comics have been around for a REALLY LONG TIME. I don't ever want to see you bring this argument up again*
> 
> Edit- about her durability, she took several sword strikes from Orochimaru's sword that pushed KN4 hundreds of feet with one blow.



KN4 wasn't cut by it, that's why it pushed him so far.



mystictrunks said:


> This isn't that bad of a thread, but I forgot that is this is the OBD.



I bet you're really sexy irl, amirite?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> *KN4 wasn't cut by it, that's why it pushed him so far.
> *
> 
> 
> I bet you're really sexy irl, amirite?



But diamond form enma says it hurts him.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> But diamond form enma says it hurts him.



Must be pretty sharp then


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I like how I used evidence to show Genin are more durable than humans thus proving a superior shinobi is also.
> But surprise it went over your head....


And yet

wait for it

I'm talking about Jiraiya.






> Who said she was?





The Anti-Existence said:


> Wow! A T-Rex!
> HM Jiraiya was knocking giant bull summons around but Tsunade most certainly can't take a punch that beat the fodder rex of doom!


This homosexual got your name yo


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I dare someone to make a Tsuande vs Thanos thread.




I hate Ben but he stomps in this battle and no amount of wanking will save Tsuande's vag from a thick slab of lumpy, jagged Manrock-dick.
source


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually can atest to MT's RL sexyness..


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> But diamond form enma says it hurts him.



Enma said it was going to sting. That's before they even fight and his opinion on how it might feel to be touched by a sword isn't a density feat. The sword still easily cut through Tsunade. Orochimaru wasn't doing the extending head with a sword in his mouth thing that he did with KN4. There's a difference. Especially when the former can't even use jutsus and is weakened. In other words, she has zero durability feats to suggest that she's taking blows from Ben Grimm. Especially when a certain glasses wearing nin easily got his chakra scalpels through her skin.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

here a question what would Tsunade be in marvel?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

The chakra scapels cut through rock rather easily.


The Thing wins beacuse he is resistant to acid.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I actually can atest to MT's RL sexyness..


butt secks?


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> The chakra scapels cut through rock rather easily.


That's not helping her case.


> The Thing wins beacuse he is resistant to acid.


Among other things...


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> That's not helping her case.
> 
> Among other things...



Tits > rock


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

> The point is Thing only getting knocked out and still able to voice some words beforehand after being hit by an angry someone who easily lifts the Baxter Building shows how hardy he is. Not to mention everything else posted by other people since Gladiator is on the extreme side. When Hulk hits Ben over the head and Ben gets up from that, as just an example, what's Tsunade going to do when she's not Gamora?



Medical ninjutsu.
Because  absolutely nothing says you have to be Gamora to do what she did, or something similar, to Ben. Especially since Tsunade is faster and stronger than Gamora...



> No, it's showing the level of the people that consistently, through the years, trade hits with Ben with him not being pasted as a result. That Tsunade isn't nowhere near them shows she can't affect him. At all.



Heads-up everybody! Venom solos the Narutoverse because he took hits from Juggernaut!
Screw the Narutoverse. he solos the DBZVerse because they aren't as strong as Classic Cain!

So Ben can take some punches...whoever once denied that? You are arguing with somebody that isn't me it seems.



> False analogy. Slade doesn't have the powerset or the career feats for that incident, Thing is known as a brick on Marvel's premier superteam alongside the guy who breaks into heaven on pure brains, the woman who shares a tiny bit of something with Celestials and the guy who fires up to nova.



The Avengers would destroy the FF.....Well I guess it depends on the lineup but any lineup with Thor or Hulk would take it no doubt.



> Don't lie and exaggerate. Vastly above him would be him getting one-shotted by them. When the feats posted here show otherwise.







> In fact, why is she even surviving a thunderclap by someone who can bring down the front doors of Doom's castle by blowing on them just as a lowball of the force of his clap? Are we to assume Doom had them built less stronger than Tsunade?



Considering the average level of his Doombots, it's possible.


----------



## lambda (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This isn't that bad of a thread, but I forgot that is this is the OBD.


How so? Ben can one-shot Tsunade and she can't do a thing against him.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Tits > rock



Rock hard tits>old lady saggers>rock. We all know the genjutsu is hiding some serious granny "disturbization."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> This isn't that bad of a thread, but I forgot that is this is the OBD.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

lambda said:


> How so? Ben can one-shot Tsunade and she can't do a thing against him.



Stock

Superior speed to Thing means she doesn't need someone to hold him while she fucks with his nervous system.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> *Tsunade is faster and stronger than Gamora...*



:rofl

100,000 Megavolts own her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't get your reply.
Are you saying Gamora is faster and stronger than Tsunade?


----------



## lambda (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Stock
> 
> Superior speed to Thing means she doesn't need someone to hold him while she fucks with his nervous system.


Tsunade never did that, she sent an electric current into Kabuto's nervous system. That won't get through Thing skin.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought Gamora was class 70.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

She also did the same to Thanos........I fail to see how Tsuande is able to use Gamora's nerve strikes too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

So...in the OBD Gamora has superspeed and strength?
This place grows farther and father apart from reality everyday.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I thought Gamora was class 70.



She spars with Thanos and hurts Drax the Destroyer with her strikes. Class 70 my ass.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> She spars with Thanos and hurts Drax the Destroyer with her strikes. Class 70 my ass.



Super special nerve strike hax. But does that make the Thing faster than Thanos if she can't hit him without help? Lol


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> So...in the OBD Gamora has superspeed and strength?
> This place grows farther and father apart from reality everyday.



You actually think that Gamora doesn't have any super speed and strength? Where were you for all of the Infinity business, Annihilation, and Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> So...in the OBD Gamora has superspeed and strength?
> This place grows farther and father apart from reality everyday.



She got upgrades from Thanos. I have no idea when.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

She's like Karate Kid or any other wanked comic 'skilled human fighter".
They got no real superhuman stats but SOMEHOW they still beat the toughest.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Gamora is superhuman, not that it has anything to do with the fact that there isn't anything Tsunade can do to hurt Ben or survive a single punch from him.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> She's like Karate Kid or any other wanked comic 'skilled human fighter".
> They got no real superhuman stats but SOMEHOW they still beat the toughest.



In other words, you really don't know that Gamora is superhuman. You're actually spiteful enough to suggest that she has no real superhuman stats when Thanos backed augmentations in physical capability and a healing factor obviously say different.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Someone in this thread just might be the second coming of Jplaya that we were waiting for.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Well forgive me for not being an expert on her.
I'll just remember to ignore every single source on her abilities in the future.


Abilities
Gamora is a highly accomplished athlete, gymnast, and hand-to-hand combatant.

)
 Strength level

Gamora possessed roughly the same strength as that of a normal human woman of her physical age, height, and build who engaged in intensive regular exercise. She was later augmented by cybernetics. Her physical capabilities further increased upon her return from Soul World.

Having glanced at her Respect Thread, it seems the only statement about her strength was that it should be Ironman-level.

So I'll admit I was wrong about her being human level in that department.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well forgive me for not being an expert on her.
> I'll just remember to ignore every singel source on her abilities in the future.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanos upgrade made her strong.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well forgive me for not being an expert on her.
> I'll just remember to ignore every single source on her abilities in the future.
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to pay attention to the part that says "wiki." It's not even a good one no less. Wikipedia is actually better as information goes. There's a reason why marvel releases handbooks. Don't try to get your info on some character you don't know much about from only one source...; especially when it's so out of date.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Using a main wiki for something when there's a special wiki on it is stupid.
I wouldn't dream of using the regular wiki when I have Naruto Wiki for example.

Besides she's still got only Ironman-level strength. Hardly as big a gap as you all were painting it as. Well not you, just Yokai and Charcan.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Using a main wiki for something when there's a special wiki on it is stupid.
> I wouldn't dream of using the regular wiki when I have Naruto Wiki for example.


Except that the "special wiki" has way less information and isn't even up to date. It's all just wiki.


> Besides she's still got only Ironman-level strength. Hardly as big a gap as you all were painting it as. Well not you, just Yokai and Charcan.


Iron Man level strength isn't superhuman level how? Comparing her to Karate Kid was quite simply unnecessary. While I still put martial arts learned from Thanos of all people above what can be learned in the Narutoverse as hand to hand and pressure points go...


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> So...in the OBD Gamora has superspeed and strength?
> This place grows farther and father apart from reality everyday.




*Spoiler*: _Your brain is what's getting farther apart from reality_ 

















Gamora has superspeed, superstrenght, healing factor and is one of the top tier martial artists in Marvel (mastery in combat techniques from at least 80% on known space-faring cultures), She takes down class 100 bricks on daily basis with or without nerve strikes

the only time she was "normal " was before she was cybernetically enhanced by Thanos, that means when she was 15yo. 

Lol at your pathetic attempt to pretend you know something about Gamora

and re- LOL to compare her with the piece of trash ninja that cant even keep up in speed and fighting skill with the self proclaimed sucky taijutsu fighter that uses glasses, a.k.a Kabuto


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

I want someone to explain this:



WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

> Iron Man level strength isn't superhuman level how? Comparing her to Karate Kid was quite simply unnecessary. While I still put martial arts learned from Thanos of all people above what can be learned in the Narutoverse as hand to hand and pressure points go...



IM's strength is superhuman. I never said it wasn't.

Thanos' MA skill is overrated. This isn't KMC.



> Gamora has superspeed, superstrenght, healing factor and is one of the top tier martial artists in Marvel (mastery in combat techniques from at least 80% on known space-faring cultures), She takes down class 100 bricks on daily basis with or without nerve strikes



Then why exactly did she need them to take down the Class 90 Thing?
Well I say he's Class 90 but he's really only 85 according to handbooks. Or did they finally update it...I can't recall.



> and re- LOL to compare her with the piece of trash ninja that cant even keep up in speed and fighting skill with the self proclaimed sucky taijutsu fighter that uses glasses, a.k.a Kabuto



Who compared them? All I did was show Ben can be effected by nerve strikes.
Oh and FYI, Kabuto ran for his fucking life the minute Tsunade started the fight. He then used a Food/Soldier Pill while Tsunade was still somewhat worn out from the chase and breaking stuff.

But people like yourself haven't remembered that fight correctly ever since it happened. No reason they're gonna start now.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I can never judge these comic characters and their ridiculously inconsistent feats...
> 
> Could he withstand an acid shower? Can he keep up with someone who can jump up with a 100+ ton sword and hit a striking Manda who has moved several hundred feet in an instant?
> 
> ...



The Thing can easily and effortlessly take an acid shower even ignoring the utterly retarded inconsitencies. 

The Thing is slower then Peak human, and could never catch Tsunade in a straight fight. 

The Thing has training and decent enough combat skills. 

The Thing's only means of victory is a Thunderclap to stun Tsunade, followed by a punch to her head before Tsunade recovers and avoids his punch. Now, not with standing some utterly retarded one off scan, I'm not sure if Tsunade would be sprawled out and defenseless enough by Thunderclaps long enough to get hit by The Thing. Normally The Thing's Thunderclaps are basically able to send cars flying with decent force/speed. On the otherhand, Tsunade's durability is up in the air, but she's presumably typical Naruto Superhuman and at Kurenai's level/ other jounin. Irregardless Tsunade has genesis of rebirth to help her soak. So at the very least she could probably use her legs or something...----

Tsunade's strength is not enough to beat The Thing down but can affect him a good deal; The Thing is more durable then he is strong. That's his most consitent bit! He's fooking durable!

Tsunade can only beat The Thing if she uses the technique she used on Kabuto to screw up his nerves. I don't recall anything that explictly shows or implies the The Thing's very nerves can't be messed with.  Nerve strikes and shit working doesn't matter, as Tsunade's attack isn't a conventional nerve strike like DD.

---/


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll take a high guess and say one or two.

Also all Tsunade needs is a chakra scalpel. It bypasses his durability (the scales) and puncture his heart. With her superior speed and being the best medical nin in her world she'll definitely be able to pull it off.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

I need scans of Tsuande using these nerve strikes. There is no way in hell her medical jutsu attacks are doing shit to Ben who is made of rock, not muscle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Then how the hell did Gamora effect him if nerve strikes won't work....?
Get with it please.

Ben has a nervous system and internal organs. Both are easy to be hit by Tsunade.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> I need scans of Tsuande using these nerve strikes. There is no way in hell her medical jutsu attacks are doing shit to Ben who is made of rock, not muscle.



He can bleed, he can orgasm

He's rock on the outside


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 1, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I'll take a high guess and say one or two.
> 
> Also all Tsunade needs is a chakra scalpel. It bypasses his durability (the scales) and puncture his heart. With her superior speed and being the best medical nin in her world *she'll definitely be able to pull it off*.



A Thunderclap would not get dodged properly as it is omni-directional, and presumably comes at super-sonic speeds. Tsunade's durability cannot be reasumably assumed to be at the level of the most durable types in Naruto, or even those a level under. I'd assume she's typical jounin durability. In that respect Thunderclaps likely fucks up her shit, and at least gives The Thing the oppourtunity to one shot her with a punch. Note, Thunderclap also leaves the ears ringing and gives ya blurry vision if I recall correctly. So no, she won't defintely be able to pull it off. I'd say it's likely she wins almost everytime, but I could see the Thing beating her. He only needs one punch against an opponent who will be dazed and off balance from his Thunderclaps.

Edit; Tsunade is also more likely to try putting The Thin down with her strength at first; whereas The Thing will soon turn to Thunderclaps against the much faster opponent.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 1, 2008)

They're only 20 paces apart. Tsunade may not be the fastest ninja but you're saying she can't dash forward and strike before Thing decides "I'll Thunderclap"?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 1, 2008)

See my Edit for the answer to your question.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 1, 2008)

There is a difference between driving force into a nerve cluster (pinching it) and completely cutting it. Naturally to pinch the nerves of a rock like creature you would need to apply more force compare to a normal skinned creature. A technique thats designed to cut the fragile inner body parts wont cut through rock like substances. 

Scans showing Ben's solid anatomy isnt rock-like since Marvel says his physiology is rock-like.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Gamora's nerve strike is as silly as black panther doing an armbar, though do be aware that she could beat the Thing in a fight.
To effectivly use any dai mak derivated ability you'dd need to use it with much force on defined points, and tsunade's blows are something Ben wouldn't even feel.
The inability for them to mess with vital points is for example, evidenced in how Neji was explicitly unable to hit spider-freak past his shield.


And as evidence by Ben loling at acid gas, breathing it and whatnot, it's prooven that his durability is far more intrinsic than what you seem to believe


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone dissing Gamora forgets that she fights Heralds and Accusers armed with cosmic weapons using nothing more than a really nice sword and space karate.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

*The Thing wins He's Punch is strong Enough to knockdown someone like Galactus*


----------



## Federer (Sep 2, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> *The Thing wins He's Punch is strong Enough to knockdown someone like Galactus*



Yeah right, if Jeph Loeb would write it. Galactus can squeeze anybody if he uses his power cosmic for brute strength. If you don't believe me watch this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMQj8NCey1A[/YOUTUBE]

The Silver Surfer is very bad portrayed it, Surfer of the comics would laugh against Ben who's probably class 100 top, while surfer can theoretically lift millions of tons. 

*Tsunade gets killed, she can give, but she can't take powerful punches.*


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Anyone dissing Gamora forgets that she fights Heralds and Accusers armed with cosmic weapons using nothing more than a really nice sword and space karate.



Anyone dissing Gamora doesn't really know that much about her.


----------



## gtw1983 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tsunade rubs her boobs against Thing and he lets her win.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 2, 2008)

gtw1983 said:


> Tsunade rubs her boobs against Thing and he lets her win.



He is always rock hard


----------



## gtw1983 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> He is always rock hard



I know....And Tsunade's sure not complaining


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

Thing has survived planet-shattering blasts from cosmic beings, has tagged faster beings, and can one-hit kill ANYTHING.

This is Marvel. This is biased. This is OBD. Tsunade cannot win.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea it's biased to assume the stronger more durable person could probably win.

It's not like there are 40 years of feats to back up peoples arguments or anything.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

No it's biased to mention shit like Thing tagging faster or stronger people than Tsunade as if it mattered whatsoever.

Ben is stronger and tougher. Tsunade is faster and can bypass that toughness and strike his heart.


----------



## lambda (Sep 2, 2008)

With what?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

lol, and where could have possibly gotten the idea she bypasses rock walls from? 
Your imagination isn't canon by the way.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Uh a chakra scalpel?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 2, 2008)

No she can't, Existence. Just concede bud


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2008)

Ben's internal organs are made of the same stuff his skin is IIRC.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> lol, and where could have possibly gotten the idea she bypasses rock walls from?
> Your imagination isn't canon by the way.



Chakra scalpels cut rock. 

But not super hard thing rock.


----------



## lambda (Sep 2, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Uh a chakra scalpel?


Wouldn't get past Ben's hide.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

The entire power of the scalpel is that it hits organs without effecting the skin.
There's no reason that wouldn't convert over to some scales. It's still skin.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2008)

Can you prove chakra scalpel penetrate rock?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's pretend Chakra Scalpel is something that bypasses defences wich is not.
Not ever in the manga has it done that

Here's Ben


And here's the Naruto where that scalpel made a damn

Notice any difrence?

I wonder if this means Chakra Scalpel could also go through Sora's Reflega and HawkWing's


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2008)

Chakra scalpel can be used to chop Superman's heart into pieces.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Why God...why am I so trusting that I read Banhammer's posts?
BH, I know you're an idiot who doesn't know a thing about which he types but let me just tell you two basic facts and you can get out of my thread.
1) I could give two shits about the manga when there's an anime counterpart.
2) Kabuto: "With this scalpel I could sever an artery or puncture your heart without even breaking the skin."

Now begone.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Why God...why am I so trusting that I read Banhammer's posts?
> BH, I know you're an idiot who doesn't know a thing about which he types but let me just tell you two basic facts and you can get out of my thread.


Drop the fucking tone little girl, you don't know me from anywhere to be raising your voice at me, and you're three OBD lifetimes to soon to be calling me names.





> 1) I could give two shits about the manga when there's an anime counterpart.


Any durp knows that Anime is not canon, and not giving two shits about the manga is not arguing in this thread





> 2) Kabuto: "With this scalpel I could sever an artery or puncture your heart without even breaking the skin."


That's nice, for a Kabuto skill, that hit past something both permeable, soft and a few milimiters wide. This uses neither kabuto nor human skin. But I guess as the second coming of jplaya, that dosen't mean anything to you.


> Now begone.



I hear coke is the only cure for verboreah. Why don't you go drink a tank?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Chakra scalpel can be used to chop Superman's heart into pieces.



It's only a bio-electric aura after all


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope. I am now a master of my willpower and won't click View Post.
You might as well stop posting.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> *LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA*



I used that same tactic back when I was three and my mom told me there was no Santa Claus
Ignored by the second coming of Jplaya. My place is trully in hell with Judas.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 2, 2008)

Santa Clause is real! Don't let those evil adults destroy your childhood!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh he's real, only that instead of giving presents down the chimney, he drops the severed heads of nicaraguan children.


It's canon, I read the RAW.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 2, 2008)

LMAO @ chakra scalpels and antiexistences moronic assumptions (Tsunade > Gamora?) 

Oh well, about the scalpels... 

There's no proof that Tsunade can use _Kabuto's technique_, same chakra scalpels in battle. she ever did that? NO

But let's _assume _she can anyway

Well, Tsunade's *jugs* were enough defense to protect her internal organs from the chakra scalpels, that's why she survived

So now Tsunades' boobs >>> Thing's rocky hide? wow. just wow

It's only a guess, but i really think that Ben's rocky hide is much more resistant than Tsunades' boobs


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

> There's no proof that Tsunade can use Kabuto's technique, same chakra scalpels in battle. she ever did that? NO



Um, chakra scalpel is a medical ninjutsu. You're saying Tsunade can't use a simple medical ninjutsu technique...?
Also she never used it in battle because she used up a lot of her energy chasing Kabuto and breaking stuff. She then was on the defense from his chakra scalpel until she could use her nervous system technique.
So she never did that in battle. Sarutobi never used Transformation jutsu in his fight with Orochimaru...does that mean he doesn't know it or can't use it? 



> Well, Tsunade's jugs were enough defense to protect her internal organs from the chakra scalpels, that's why she survived



Does The Thing have breasts?



> So now Tsunades' boobs >>> Thing's rocky hide? wow. just wow



All I'm doing is stating the facts. The facts are that chakra scalpels can effect organs without damaging the skin.



> It's only a guess, but i really think that Ben's rocky hide is much more resistant than Tsunades' boobs



You'd be wrong.


----------



## Spy Smoosher (Sep 2, 2008)

Tsunade is a hot babe with galactus sized tits. The thing will hit her in the face with insta erection and win.
Then it's clobering time


Oooooh yeah


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 2, 2008)

Locard said:


> Well, Tsunade's *jugs* were enough defense to protect her internal organs from the chakra scalpels, that's why she survived
> 
> So now Tsunades' boobs >>> Thing's rocky hide? wow. just wow
> 
> It's only a guess, but i really think that Ben's rocky hide is much more resistant than Tsunades' boobs





The Anti-Existence said:


> Does The Thing have breasts?
> 
> All I'm doing is stating the facts. The facts are that chakra scalpels can effect organs without damaging the skin.



. When I previously had the Narutofanwank segment in my sig, it was solely from the Library's lurkers. Way to make history. 

I know the OBD hates Naruto. I even agree when people complain about the Naruto rapes but wtf is this shit? Either you're trolling, blatantly ignorant trolling,  dedd serious trolling, or trying to be funny trolling.

Fuck this thread.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

So you deny the fact chakra scalpels can damage parts inside the body without breaking the skin?
Because it be very easy for me to find a video of Kabuto doing exactly that to Tsunade.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 2, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Does The Thing have breasts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so some boobs would be more effective than Thing's rock skin now,
when it comes to protect internal organs? 


Ok, now i know you're a troll


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Anti do you even read comics?

Do you even read Naruto for that matter?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Please shut up. All I did was state facts.
Fact: Chakra scalpels effect the inner-workings of the body without piercing the skin.
Fact: Kabuto DID EXACTLY THIS multiple times to Tsunade.

If you're so orally fixated about wanting to suck your mom's tits that you only noticed the one part with Kabuto's scalpel being blocked by Tsunade's chest, go see a psychologist and leave the debating to the rest of us.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Anti do you even read comics?
> 
> Do you even read Naruto for that matter?



A. Yes...or did you miss my multiple comic book respect threads...?
B. Yes. Well the newer stuff. I only watched the anime for Part I.

Now please, don't question my knowledge when it's obvious I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

You thought Cable wasn't a strong telepath.

You didn't know Gamora was superhuman.

I don't know how you made a respect thread, because you obviously lack certain knowledge on things you profess you know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Um he isn't for 90% of his career. That's why he used guns and tech for all that time.
He didn't use strong telepathic powers until he became "Godlike". Hell I know Id is a huge fan of Nate and he'd back me up on this as well I'm sure.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I hope he wouldn't back you up, because he'd be as wrong as you are.

Cable used tp on Hulk during the Onslaught Saga, I guess he was godlike then too.

You don't know what you're talking about, just admit it.


----------



## Spy Smoosher (Sep 2, 2008)

I find it amusing what you like to call "debating"

You debate about as much as a fat elephante on a china store does ballet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

> Cable used tp on Hulk during the Onslaught Saga, I guess he was godlike then too.



Sucks for you I made the Onslaught Respect Thread.



Cable could only "restart" Hulk's mind with Storm's help. He couldn't do crap on his own.



> You don't know what you're talking about, just admit it.



Fuck off liar.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 2, 2008)

Seriously Anti-Existence, you need to chill out and smoke a bowl or somethin


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Nate has always been Omega level on an Alpha body. It's a huge plot point, hell, it was a plot point back when he was a baby. He didn't use to always bring it out because he needed to constantly be fighting the TO virus, but he could stop doing that for a short period of time and bring the pain on someone else. It was just bad for him to do so because it would give the T.O. the chance to run free.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Seriously Anti-Existence, you need to chill out and smoke a bowl or somethin



Hey this is why I hated Keollyn for a long time. he said I didn't know what I was talking about.
I hate nothing more than people saying I'm ignorant of a topic I know damn well about and that's what's happening here.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 2, 2008)

Be that as it may, it is beside the point.
You should still light up a doobie


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Sucks for you I made the Onslaught Respect Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that's not even the part I was talking about.

These are from the pages before your scan, Cable is roaming around Hulk's mind, someone highly resistant to telepathy to say the least.  This is also a weakened Cable.

puppyLOVE KibaHina Tribute
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

And I see you neglected to point out Onslaught was in Hulk's head controling him:
Link removed
So are you ready to shut up?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 2, 2008)

> Cable is roaming around Hulk's mind, someone highly resistant to telepathy to say the least.





> And I see you neglected to point out *Onslaught was in Hulk's head controling him:*



So he was in Hulk's TP-resistent mind...while it was being controlled?
Wow. You just can't match that feat!
Also numbnuts I didn't mention Onslaught was controlling Hulk because these scans are from my Onslaught Respect Thread and I made a note of that there.



> So are you ready to shut up?



Maybe when you show me a feat of Cable's powerful telepathy and not a feat of him simply looking i a controlled Hulk's mind and being totally unable to stop him without help.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

You really are slow, aren't you?

Do you realize how powerful a psi user Onslaught was, do you realize how impressive it was for Cable to be roaming around Hulk's mind while at the same time Onslaught was in control?  I don't know why I'm asking you, of course you don't.

Here's Cable's fight with X-man.  tp/tk  I realize that since you don't know anything about wither character you wont find this impressive, but I'll post it anyway.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


Would you like to see more or are you ready to admit you're wrong?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 2, 2008)

I take it from the fact that we're talking about Cable, Onslaught and the Hulk that this thread has gone to shit...or further into shit.

Based on Redux's explanation I'd give it to The Thing more often then not.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

The Hulk's mind was able to fight off Xavier Strange and a mansion full of telepaths back in wwh.


----------



## JJsuperuler (Sep 2, 2008)

Tsunade>>>>>The Thing


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The Hulk's mind was able to fight off Xavier Strange and a mansion full of telepaths back in wwh.



WWH is a joke.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> WWH is a joke.



How so      ?


----------



## Zetta (Sep 2, 2008)

Thread over, OP banned.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

lol what he get banned for


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably for being completely devoid of knowledge about anything he claims he knows.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Ten acounts of flaming, fourteen of flamebaiting, six uses of the words "fanboy" and driving while jackass.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it perma-ban?


----------



## Glued (Sep 3, 2008)

Ummm...actually there is a way Tsunade could beat me.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 3, 2008)

^We dont wanna hear that from you 

Hmm, so the troll was finally banned. 

well, maybe there is still hope for this place


----------



## Glued (Sep 3, 2008)

But its true. Thundra was Class sixty, and I lost to her because I didn't want to hurt a woman and this was after she kidnapped Alicia.

When Sharon Ventura ran amok the only thing I could do was tackle her to the ground.

For intents and purposes, Tsunade is a woman and she can use that to her advantage.

Even if she were to do something like kidnap Alicia, I still would try to go easy on her.

People tend to forget that at heart I am an overgrown pussy cat. I won't even hurt a female android.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey are you a dupe of Red Hulk and Sesshomaru?


----------



## Glued (Sep 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hey are you a dupe of Red Hulk and Sesshomaru?



Nope, but when the Thing is in character, he will generally be soft on the ladies

Though in a real fight he would KTFO Tsunade.

Its one of the many things I like about Ben's character, is that he maintains a sense of chivalry and principle.


----------



## Red Exodus (Sep 4, 2008)

Even though against the star-dancer he did eventually say "fuck this"
(not literally but state he was sick of holding back) and throttled her.

Therefore in a fight like this, I doubt Ben will hold back once he sees
Tsunade not doing the same.

Although I'd love to know how Ben is going to tag her.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 5, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Even though against the star-dancer he did eventually say "fuck this"
> (not literally but state he was sick of holding back) and throttled her.
> 
> Therefore in a fight like this, I doubt Ben will hold back once he sees
> ...



Thunderclap. It's the Marvel brick version of Pikachu's Thunderbolt attack - it works on _everybody_.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

Specially if you aim it for the horn for maxium damage



BUT TSUNADE DOSEN'T HAVE ONE! YOHOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## Red Exodus (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben's thunderclapped before, and it hasn't knocked out people
before, much less stunned them.

So you're gonna have to try something else.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 5, 2008)

Um, yes it has.


----------



## Red Exodus (Sep 6, 2008)

Thunderclap is faulty. It's either KOed people, or failed to do anything
less than shake up or knock someone away without doing any damage
whatsoever.

So using the thunderclap as a tactic? Faulty.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 6, 2008)

Not that it really matters. Ben can afford to wait for her to slip up. Not like she can do anything to hurt him.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2008)

Thunderclap is the one that sends cars flying.
The reason why sometimes it dosen't do anything to their enemies is that because sometimes Ben is fighting Screwball or something, sometimes, he's fighting the Silver Surfer


----------



## Glued (Sep 10, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Even though against the star-dancer he did eventually say "fuck this"
> (not literally but state he was sick of holding back) and throttled her.
> 
> Therefore in a fight like this, I doubt Ben will hold back once he sees
> ...



Ah, I forgot about Shangra the Stardancer being a woman, my bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd post this.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you just use the anime to try prove your point?
....
Nice necro btw


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes yes I did.
You know why?
Because anime > manga.
And I can use the anime as this is my thread.

And thanks for the compliment. I felt I was morally obligated to point out how everyone who thought htey were right, were totally wrong.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Because anime > manga.



No one will ever take you seriously if you keep this up. I admire your "here I stand. I can do no other" thing, but you're just going to get yourself banned again (probably through frustration).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I just have never seen the advantage of using a black-and-white still over moving colored images.
The latter has so many advantages in determining a character's speed and the like and is superior for debating.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 19, 2008)

There are so many cases when speed and time aren't displayed correctly, though, dude. I don't think I even  need to post examples of such cases, because they are eeeeveryyywhere


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 19, 2008)

If it's not in the manga, it's not canon, assclown.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 19, 2008)

^ He's not as nice about it


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 19, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Yes yes I did.
> You know why?
> Because anime > manga.
> And I can use the anime as this is my thread.
> ...


Im lazy and illiterate, what were we wrong about?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

> There are so many cases when speed and time aren't displayed correctly, though, dude. I don't think I even need to post examples of such cases, because they are eeeeveryyywhere



That's true but in some cases you can't tell speed and time correctly in the manga anyway. Like I've pointed out before, we have no idea how long it took Piccolo's blast to blow up the Moon but in the anime, we see it go there and the explosion. We can time it and get a calculation on the speed of ki blasts.



> If it's not in the manga, it's not canon, assclown.



Holy shit it's Chris Jericho!
Oh wait...no it's just another person on the internet who doesn't know how things work.
When I make a thread, I make the rules. I could have the fighters battling each other in a bowl of pudding and have their arms replaced by sausages.
Needless to say though, that would be hilarious and I should do it sometime.

But my point is, in my threads, I can use the anime. 
Also if you can find me a real source that says the Naruto anime isn't canon, please do. Until then I doubt "canon" has ever even entered Kishi's mind. You people don't matter. Only his word does.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

> Im lazy and illiterate, what were we wrong about?



About how a chakra scalpel worked. In the manga, Kabuto I believe comments on how Tsunade's tits blocked his scalpel's full effect. Orally fixated, the many members here could only focus on Tsunade's boobage. However, I pointed out that little defense was not stated to work in the anime and everything happened exactly as I said from the beginning.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 19, 2008)

At best, it's a draw.

There ain't nothin Tsunade can do to hurt Ben even if chakra scalpel were capable of disabling him.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 19, 2008)

Chakra scalpels wont work with the Thing and this thread is stupid




The Anti-Existence said:


> Just thought I'd post this.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

> Chakra scalpels wont work with the Thing and this thread is stupid



Yes, they would work on The Thing. However this thread is indeed stupid. With people like you and Apollo, it can't be anything but.



> At least you're admitting you're a pathetic troll



Stop rambling. You don't even know the definition of troll.
Also, being petty and angry doesn't make one a troll. It makes them..petty and angry. Mainly because they've been right since the start on this particular note and the only thing delaying the end are some people who are fixated on a fictional women's breasts.

I'm better than you. That's all that post was for.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 19, 2008)

This isn't the Library Battledome, buddy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

The LB is kinda worse than here in some days.
In the LB, some people say Sasuke can hang with HM Jiraiya. Or that Pein can't beat Itachi....
But this place is still far from perfect.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 19, 2008)

Go there, I'm sure you'll fit right in.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, I've been here and posting in the OBD regularly since 2006. I'm not about to pick up and go. I'm having too much fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2008)

That's what the Sentry used to say.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Sep 19, 2008)

The Thing crushes her skull to nothingness in one punch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2008)

He's gotten a lot faster I guess to be able to hit her.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

why is this thread is still alive?  it's simple The Thing can KO Galactus with his Punches
Tsunade cannot compete with him.


----------

